# Costruzione Muletto

## freuudrasla

Ciao ragazzi,

non è la prima volta che vi scrivo, ma ho perso il vecchio account e quindi sembro nuovo.

Veniamo a noi. Sto cercando di recuperare un vecchio pentium 133 con 16mb di ram per fargli fare qualcosa di socialmente utile(muletto che stravo vero?). Non potendo usare il cd minimale a causa della poca ram, la sto compilando su virtualbox per poi copiarlo sull'HD del 133. Vi espongo il problema: a sistema avviato, free mi dice che ho occupato solo 5mb di ram (SPETTACOLO), però se imposto 16mega di ram alla macchina virtuale, udev rompe dicendo che non c'è spazio a sufficienza. La cosa strana è che in df la partizione temporanea occupata da udev è di 32K. Ho già provveduto a ridurre il tmpfs a 64K, ma non cambia molto. Con 16mega non parte invece da 26 in su tutto liscio.

Aspetto vostri consigli

----------

## lucapost

ok il processore, ma 16mb di ram sono davvero pochini, io prenderei in considerazione l'acquisto di un modulo da 256, penso te lo tirino dietro...

----------

## freuudrasla

256 mega di ram??? eheh spero che stai scherzando. Se supporta 32 mega è anche troppo.

----------

## Elbryan

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> ok il processore, ma 16mb di ram sono davvero pochini, io prenderei in considerazione l'acquisto di un modulo da 256, penso te lo tirino dietro...

 

ddr3 ovviamente

----------

## freuudrasla

eheh allora se son le ddr3 corro a prenderle. Scherzi apparte, se parte dsl, gentoo non dovrebbe aver problemi o mi sbaglio?

----------

## djinnZ

pentium 133 vuol dire che hai le edo con ogni probabilità nemmeno le ddr quindi il massimo è 128 (in realtà sarebbe 256 ma edo da 64 non ne ho mai trovate). L'unica è metterti in cerca delle memrie da sostiuire perchè il minimo con udev è 32 MB. Potresti provare con la vecchia dev statica.

----------

## lordalbert

 *freuudrasla wrote:*   

> 256 mega di ram??? eheh spero che stai scherzando. Se supporta 32 mega è anche troppo.

 

io avevo un pentium 133Mhz con 64MB di ram. Magari tira anche il tuo... erano 4 banchi di ram

----------

## freuudrasla

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> pentium 133 vuol dire che hai le edo con ogni probabilità nemmeno le ddr quindi il massimo è 128 (in realtà sarebbe 256 ma edo da 64 non ne ho mai trovate). L'unica è metterti in cerca delle memrie da sostiuire perchè il minimo con udev è 32 MB. Potresti provare con la vecchia dev statica.

 

Si ho le edo. Prima con le ddr stavo scherzando. Mi sto già guardando in giro se trovo delle vecchie edo. Riguardo la vecchia dev statica sarebbe?

----------

## djinnZ

Il vecchio tradizionale sistema mutuato da unix con i device creati "a manina" nella directory /dev sul disco rigido; rognoso è rognoso (devi creare i file speciali per ogni singola necessità) ma è sempre meglio di niente. Ovviamente è il caso che ti leggi la guida per i sistemi minimali/embedded perchè un sistema standard con i kernel recenti è impossibile. Vedi che alcune vecchie schede audio/grafiche/scsi/ata pur essendo ancora incluse nell'albero ufficiale con i kernel recenti funzionano molto male (lo dico dopo aver buttato la scheda scsi dello scanner).

Non per fare il rompiscatole ma gentoo è anche BSD, per soluzioni del genere ne dicono un gran bene.

In ogni caso andrei a guardare damn small linux come esempio per la configurazione, sempre usando gentoo. 

Tutti i vecchi pentium e 486 hanno 4 banchi per ram edo, le ram edo erano disponibili in formato da 1 a 64 MB, i banchi da 32 sono relativamente facili da reperire da 64... vorrei trovarli. Stesso discorso per le dimm che arrivano 512 ma già da 256 sono relativamente rare.

----------

## freuudrasla

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Il vecchio tradizionale sistema mutuato da unix con i device creati "a manina" nella directory /dev sul disco rigido; rognoso è rognoso (devi creare i file speciali per ogni singola necessità) ma è sempre meglio di niente. Ovviamente è il caso che ti leggi la guida per i sistemi minimali/embedded perchè un sistema standard con i kernel recenti è impossibile. Vedi che alcune vecchie schede audio/grafiche/scsi/ata pur essendo ancora incluse nell'albero ufficiale con i kernel recenti funzionano molto male (lo dico dopo aver buttato la scheda scsi dello scanner).
> 
> Non per fare il rompiscatole ma gentoo è anche BSD, per soluzioni del genere ne dicono un gran bene.
> 
> In ogni caso andrei a guardare damn small linux come esempio per la configurazione, sempre usando gentoo. 
> ...

 

Grazie mi informerò su gentoo/bsd e anche su come creare i device a manina. Ho impostato udev static e sembra partire anche con meno di 16mega di ram (a sistema avviato gentoo occupa 3MB non ci credo ancora). C'è un problema: ho l'hd virtuale (per ora sto compilando su virtualbox) da 5gb ed è mezzo pieno, però gli inodes liberi sono il 10%. Non dovrebbe essere un po strana sta cosa? ho fatto il controllo con fsck e sembra tutto apposto....

----------

## randomaze

Io farei anche un downgrade al kernel 2.4  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## freuudrasla

Ci ho pensato al downgrade al 2.4. Dicono che sia molto più piccolo del 2.6. Proverò, ma non credo di guadagnar molto. Nelle migliori delle ipotesi arriverei ad occupare 2 mega di ram a sistema appena avviato. Con il 2.6 sono a 3 mega. Stavo anche pensando di sfruttare la videoram,ma non credo che da una S3 virge DX otterò grandi risultati (al massimo altri 8 mega).

----------

## randomaze

 *freuudrasla wrote:*   

> Ci ho pensato al downgrade al 2.4. Dicono che sia molto più piccolo del 2.6.

 

Te lo ho suggerito anche perchè ho un vago ricordo (ma da una ricerca veloce non trovo riscontri) e mi sa che il limite di 26M è stato introdotto con il 2.6  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

2.6 > 32 (per avere piena funzionalità, ovviamente) mi pare che con X servano altri 16MB ma dipende dai driver e dalle versioni.

2.4 > 16 +32 per x

2.2 > 8 minimo > 32 per poter usare X (non mi par vero a ripensarci ma unix girava in 1MB ... anni or sono)

Il limite di 26 riguarda solo udev (devfs si accontenta di poco ed i device statici di nulla)

a quel che ricordo ma dato che a parte il vecchio 486 con 8 (e li aparte il vecchio freebsd non gira nulla) ed il vecchio PII con 128 non ho altri rimasugli non è che mi sia mai documentato più di tanto.

----------

